# filling WES Academic records Request form



## miu

Any one pls help me with this.

I send the Academic request Form to my Institute but the Officer isn't sure how to fill in this section and I'm not either.

In the section *B - Authorized Officer* only, what do we fill in Name of *Official Completing Form (please print or type)*?

Does it mean by *"please print and type"*?

Please help. Thank you very much....


----------



## colchar

It says "please print or type" - how hard is that to understand? It means print (ie. do not write in cursive) or type.


----------



## fromblr

miu said:


> Any one pls help me with this.
> 
> I send the Academic request Form to my Institute but the Officer isn't sure how to fill in this section and I'm not either.
> 
> In the section *B - Authorized Officer* only, what do we fill in Name of *Official Completing Form (please print or type)*?
> 
> Does it mean by *"please print and type"*?
> 
> Please help. Thank you very much....


Authorized Officer = the officer who is verifying your transcripts
what do we fill in Name of *Official Completing Form = the officer who verifies and seals your envelope

I guess both officers will be same person*


----------



## miu

colchar said:


> It says "please print or type" - how hard is that to understand? It means print (ie. do not write in cursive) or type.


I understand the meaning of "print or type". Just confused as I post the hard copy of the Academic Request Form, which has my info, to the Institute. Then how can the Officer fit the form to the printing machine to print his/her name?


----------



## colchar

miu said:


> I understand the meaning of "print or type". Just confused as I post the hard copy of the Academic Request Form, which has my info, to the Institute. Then how can the Officer fit the form to the printing machine to print his/her name?





Clearly you do _not_ understand the meaning of "print or type". Or you don't understand the difference between print and cursive. They don't have to fit anything into the printer, they can just print their name on the form by hand (ie. write by hand but not use cursive script).


----------



## miu

Thanks colchar,

Can you help me with 1 more thing?

I've just sent the sealed envelop to WES on behalf of the university. But there's a trouble that the uni officer only signed the request form, no stamped as the school admin office said it's not legal to them. I know that I no way can get the request form stamped so decided to send to WES. 

WES will reject my document? Is is the big trouble as I don't have much time left?

So headache and stressful....


----------



## fromblr

miu said:


> Thanks colchar,
> 
> Can you help me with 1 more thing?
> 
> I've just sent the sealed envelop to WES on behalf of the university. But there's a trouble that the uni officer only signed the request form, no stamped as the school admin office said it's not legal to them. I know that I no way can get the request form stamped so decided to send to WES.
> 
> WES will reject my document? Is is the big trouble as I don't have much time left?
> 
> So headache and stressful....


WES expects to get an envelope with transcripts inside which is sealed by your university..if that is done, u don't have to worry


----------



## miu

fromblr said:


> WES expects to get an envelope with transcripts inside which is sealed by your university..if that is done, u don't have to worry



Thanks fromblr.

My transcript is translated into English, sealed and notarized by the Government as the School only provides transcript in our local language. The school also attached a copy of my transcript in local language in the envelop. (a back-white photocopy one).

Is it ok?


----------



## fromblr

miu said:


> Thanks fromblr.
> 
> My transcript is translated into English, sealed and notarized by the Government as the School only provides transcript in our local language. The school also attached a copy of my transcript in local language in the envelop. (a back-white photocopy one).
> 
> Is it ok?


CIC says university should seal the envelope...in your case you say Government, so i am bit puzzled


----------

